# Quick review for vr6 oil feed lines needed



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

the vr6 12v oil filter housing unit has multiple holes on top (Y/N)
the threads on the vr6 oil filter housing are m10x1.25 (y/n)
the oil feed threads on a t04 60-1 are also m10x1.25 (y/n)
Purchasing http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
or
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
is not what I'm looking for? 
stuck attempting to piece back together a turbo and vr6 that has been neglected for the better part of a year... thanks for the assistance in advance.
which is the correct adapters needed for a oil feed from vr6 to t4 60-1?
feel free to add a potentially more correct choice!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Quick review for vr6 oil feed lines needed (dragonfli_x)*

hmm- no one knows?
second question - when is an inline fuel pump required when boosting? I know I have an upgraded fuel pump that I got from my VF3, but dunno what size it is... I'm goign out on a limb and assuming it's from a r32 or something like that. ... anyone know fo sho?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Quick review for vr6 oil feed lines needed (dragonfli_x)*

am I asking the wrong question?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Quick review for vr6 oil feed lines needed (dragonfli_x)*

someone added an option that I don't really understand.... what is a 220 or 221?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

a quote from an awesome 80's movie


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

this is what you need.
Thread this into the right hole on the top of the oil cooler . Male end in the cooler, the sensor you take out of that hole now put in the top of the T. 
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Thread this into the other hole on the T.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Thread this onto the adapter above.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Attach line to swivel and run to turbo.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Then i dont know what you are running for a restrictor or whatever, but i'm sure you can figure that out. If you aren't running a restrictor then this should be what you need to thread into the turbo. If you want it to be real clean then maybe a straight 1/8npt to -4an adapter to a 90 degree swivel. something along those lines.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Anybody correct me if i'm wrong. but i'm pretty sure thats the hot setup. Thats how i am running mine at least.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

my setup will not be coming from the oil cooler, but from the oil filter housing.
so 1/8 NPT is the size coming out from that?


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

i meant to say oil filter housing. not oil cooler


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

so the oil filter housing is a 1/8 NPT? oops!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Can't you just goto home depot racing and get a few bolts of different sizes to TEST what thread pitch you have on the turbo? Call the shop where the turbo came from?
As for fuel pumps, you should find out the model and whether it is compatible with the fuel injectors and fuel pressure regulator you have. Jeff Atwood may be able to help you there...


_Modified by phatvw at 1:45 PM 6-25-2008_


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

oil filter housing is 1/8npt as long as you are talking about tapping in where the oil pressure sensors are. it's technically m10x1.25 or whatever, but 1/8npt is what everybody uses, thats what they give you in the kinetic kit to use also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

interesting... hmm... my dreams of exact tolerances are dwindling away into nonexistance!


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_interesting... hmm... my dreams of exact tolerances are dwindling away into nonexistance!

I run these to convert the oil filt housings M10X1 threads to 1/8 NPT. 1/8NPT does thread into the M10X1 oil pressure switch ports, but it isn't exact.
http://www.egauges.com/vdo_indA.asp?PN=R7960
The adaptor pictured is a bit fragile though, but they get the job done without damaging any threads.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (radoboy)*

Can anyone chime in and tell me what turbos normally require a oil restrictor?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

yes! good question, need to know also!


----------

